# ^_^ Bunnee's coiling adventures ^_^



## DemonicBunnee (23/3/15)

I think @kimbo is tired of me spamming him with pics of coiling attempts so he said I should make a thread about what I get up to 

Nothing too outrages yet, but considering that I basically only started vaping at the beginning of Feb, and coiling about two weeks later, I think it's going ok. 

Lemme know what you lovely people think.

I can't always remember all the details of the coils, but I'll add the ones I'm fairly sure of 

This thread is due to a friend of mine inspiring me to try something other than just "standard" micro coils, by "constantly" talking about all kinds of coils he wants to try and build. I hope you join the community tomorrow like you promised 

So lets see what I took pictures of over the last few days...


Obviously we have to start with a standard coil:
ID: 1.4mm - 28g - 10 Wraps? - ~1.1Ohm






Wanted to see if I could wrap properly small coils:
Needle was too small to use for pulling juice into the syringe, so I snipped off the tip, coz needles scare me, problem with that is the coil is now stuck on there, so never got to try it...
Measuring the thickness of the needle with my very bad eyes, I'm guessing it's 22 gauge, so that's 0.8mm, not actually that hard with 28g (0.4mm) kanthal... Yeah it's not perfect, would look better if i could heat and squeeze it a bit.






Got a drill during the week, haven't even unpacked the drill bits yet, but I've made some of this:
Twisted 26g (Ps. SO is not happy that I haven't put the curtains up yet )






Let's start slow shall we:
ID: 2.4mm - 26g Twisted - 9 Wraps - 0.85Ohm






Did this more for lolz, clearly too big for the top cap to fit. I need a blowtorch to get the springiness out of twisted wire, so hard to work with...
ID: 3mm - Dual 26g Twisted - Sleeper - 8 Wraps - Can't remember the ohms...






Because Goblins are difficult to wick and I was on a roll with twisted wire I did this, but it didn't fit  Still kinda pretty...
ID: 2mm (?) - Dual 28g Twisted (?) - 7 Wraps - Not a clue what the Ohms were...






Decided to do something a little more cloud orientated:
ID: 3.0mm (?) - Dual Twisted 26g - Sleeper - 12 Wraps (I think, counting is hard...) - 0.38Ohm






No clouding selfies tonight, but this keeps happening (@65w/4.9v):






So that's nothing to hard, decided to up the ante a little and tried making some Diamonds.

Noobs start things off easy, so the first one wasn't too small:
ID: 2.0mm - 28g - Diamond - 4x4 Waps - ~2.2 Ohm






Lets add some heat and blur:






Wicked:






That was fun, but it's suppose to be a micro coil...
ID: 1.4mm - 4x4 Warps - 1.72Ohm (?)






The pics of it bent into shape are blurry as all hell, so not even gonna post those.

So if one Diamond gives good flavour, what would two do?
ID: 1.4mm - 28g - Dual Diamond - 4x4 Wraps - 0.88Ohm






Wicked:






Small problem with the Derringer being so small is there is no space for all that wick on the center post, but I have scissors:






So the actual Diamond shape needs a little work, but damn those coils are tiny, and if you pull one, another one loses shape.

I think it's been a pretty good weekend. I know I need to work on neatening up my coils more, but I'll just hide behind function over form until I can one day also make coil porn 

PS. I hate my phone, and my phone hates taking pics of coils...

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## stevie g (23/3/15)

nice work man. Is it possible to fit a diamond in the goblin, do you think it is a good idea?.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

Wow, great coiling and photos @DemonicBunnee 

I am mainly a simple microcoil person, so cant really comment much - 

As a matter of interest, which coil setup do you like most?


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/3/15)

Thanks for the kind words 



Sprint said:


> Is it possible to fit a diamond in the goblin, do you think it is a good idea?.



The closest I've seen is a quad coil build (Haven't tried it).






This does make it look like there could be enough space. The only issue is you would have to build it horizontally, as the center of the diamond needs to be over the airflow hole, and that I don't think would fit. When I take my Diamonds off I'll lay one on the Goblin's deck and post a pic.



Silver said:


> As a matter of interest, which coil setup do you like most?



 I've had vapours tongue for almost a week now, so I can't taste much flavour, which kinda negates building all these coils.

That said, my SO says the flavour on the dual Diamonds is very intense, maybe a little bit too much. Which I can understand as the Derringer creates great flavour with normal coils (or that's what I keep reading), and the Diamonds are suppose to give even better flavour.

I've probably enjoyed the Twisted Sleeper the most, because thats what I have in the Dark Horse, and is my attempt at making clouds and upping the watts. Funny enough from about 60watts I can start tasting the Vanilla juice I'm using in that. Maybe it's a sign that I need to push it higher, but your syndrome hits hard and comes on quickly when the vapour production is "high". Had to take several naps between testing coils

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (23/3/15)

is that a dentistry pic I see you coiling on in the photos?.


----------



## DemonicBunnee (23/3/15)

Sprint said:


> is that a dentistry pic I see you coiling on in the photos?.



Nope, just the usual precision screw drivers


----------



## DemonicBunnee (27/3/15)

ID: 2.0mm - 28g Straight & Twisted in parallel - Staged Heating - Straight 7 Wraps & Twisted 8 Wraps - 0.54Ohm

This one is blurry, coz I wanted to vape it and wasn't patient enough to make sure the pic was ok...  Might replace it when I rewick.






Took this one to make up for it a lil bit...






Can kinda see the staged heating in effect...






This is what happens if the flash doesn't come on:






Vapour production is amazing, can't wait to try a dual coil build

@BoogaBooga

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/3/15)

Great coiling @DemonicBunnee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/15)

That is some serious coiling skills @DemonicBunnee 

Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/15)

Riaz said:


> That is some serious coiling skills @DemonicBunnee
> 
> Well done


+1 on that @DemonicBunnee.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/3/15)

Awesome coiling @DemonicBunnee

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (28/3/15)

Bud, this thread is getting better and better to watch, sexy looking coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (28/3/15)

Thank you all very much for the kind words 

Didn't have time to play with coils today  But did get myself a little something to make life a bit easier:






I'll need to go visit Vape King again soon, for some reason I'm going through Kanthal quite quickly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## adil.fakier.5 (29/3/15)

Beautifully done dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (30/3/15)

Getting ready for the long weekend:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/3/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Getting ready for the long weekend:


Is that to strangle or catch the easter bunny with?

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (31/3/15)

Some better pics of the Staged Heating coil from Post #7
















Think these look a bit better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/3/15)

Great coil @DemonicBunnee 
Whats the vape like?
Flavour?
What wicking material?


----------



## DemonicBunnee (31/3/15)

Silver said:


> Great coil @DemonicBunnee
> Whats the vape like?
> Flavour?
> What wicking material?



It's amazing for vapour production, but definitely needs a twin on the other side to get a real comparison to the "plain" twisted wire coils I had in the Dark Horse before.

Flavour seems pretty good, but it's not really the atty's strong suit, though at 70w everything tastes amazing 

I'm currently only using Jap cotton, I hate the taste of Organic and my Rayon supply is dwindling.

This coil is REALLY easy to wrap, and I would recommend it to anyone to try at least once. The ones I've found to be hard to do are the Diamonds and Tricro coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (4/4/15)

First attempt at Clapton's, definitly needs more work, really not the easiest of coils to work with, but vapes like a dream.

ID: 2.0mm - 28g Claptoned with 32g - Dual Clapton - 6 Wraps - 0.54Ohm

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Super coiling @DemonicBunnee !

I have never vaped on a Clapton

How would you say the vape differs from a "normal" coil?


----------



## DemonicBunnee (4/4/15)

Silver said:


> Super coiling @DemonicBunnee !
> 
> I have never vaped on a Clapton
> 
> How would you say the vape differs from a "normal" coil?


Im writing this while upping the watts, so if it seems strangley written it's Probs coz I'm imitating you. At 30w it takes a bit to ramp up and the flavour is decent, vapour production is good. It really shines at 50w, flavour is strong and vapour production is great, obviously ramp up is a non issue. 70w is absolute heaven, flavour is strong and crisp. 

First time changing the Smy from normal power mode to super.

I'm at 90w now and it jus keeps getting better. Slightly warm, but the Dark Horse is being a champ.

110w, k I'm done... 

The Juice I'm vaping at the moment is some odd Berry mix with a menthol touch (~70% vg) that my so mixed, found it interesting that the higher the wattage goes the less promenant the menthol becomes and the better the berry gets...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Im writing this while upping the watts, so if it seems strangley written it's Probs coz I'm imitating you. At 30w it takes a bit to ramp up and the flavour is decent, vapour production is good. It really shines at 50w, flavour is strong and vapour production is great, obviously ramp up is a non issue. 70w is absolute heaven, flavour is strong and crisp.
> 
> First time changing the Smy from normal power mode to super.
> 
> ...



Thanks @DemonicBunnee - sounds absolutely awesome - wow, 110Watts must be something else!

But what I wanted to find out was how does the vape on the Clapton differ from a "normal" coil using thickish wire?
I assume you have used a normal coil on your setup too...


----------



## DemonicBunnee (4/4/15)

I posted my experience with the setup, because it's difficult to compare from memory, more so if anything other than just the coil changes, eg the juice, but I'll try to elaborate more, just can't guarantee the accuracy of my "findings". 

I haven't gotten around to trying a plain 24g build, but I've done 22g.

Clapton definitely heats faster, 22g felt pretty unusable due to slow ramp up on normal watts. Which I know is because of the low resistance. I'm not a super sub ohmer, no point when you have a high power vw mod. 

I think the flavour is better, much fuller, but hard to say without doing a head to head comparison. Someone loan me a spare Dark Horse deck please 

Vapour production is also a lot higher than I remember on the 22g. 

They both hold heat for a long time, guess that makes it burn through juice even more. 

So it seems to be better in every way, except for the bit where you have to do the actual Clapton, that's not easy (for me at least) to get right.

What I would logically expect from the coil is to bring the best of a nano and a micro, which is pretty much what is. Thus good flavour with a lot of vapour. Definitely better suited for high wattages.

I'd rate a twisted between normal and Clapton. Staged heating with straight and twisted is hard to say as I was lazy and never ran it dual coil, but I think it might beat the Clapton on vapour production, but not on flavour.

Hope that helps a bit more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/15)

Thanks @DemonicBunnee - most interesting and I appreciate the detailed feedback!!
I have not tried any exotic coils myself - have always been curious though


----------



## free3dom (4/4/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @DemonicBunnee - most interesting and I appreciate the detailed feedback!!
> I have not tried any exotic coils myself - have always been curious though



Coil curious? It's a vape thing


----------



## free3dom (4/4/15)

Awesome clapton's @DemonicBunnee 

Do you perhaps hear music every time you vape them?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

